# Found male golden retriever



## MelissaOhanneson (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello all,
I'm looking for a little help in finding the owner of this beautiful Golden Retriever
He is a creme color, unaltered, very well behaived, loves children. The vet believes he is about 1 1/2. He is very playful. We adore him and I know his owner must miss him. He was pretty beat up when we found him but is doing well and healing up nicely. I can't find it in my heart to send him to a shelter. I really want him to go home to his owner. I will keep him until they are found. If anyone knows anything, please don't hesitate to email me. I am a former owner of a goldie. I'm not sure how to upload photos. Please email me at [email protected]
Found Dog - Found Golden Retriever in Bakersfield, CA 93312 - Fido Finder
This is him! 
Wemiss have had him since February 6th, 2012


----------



## Kathrynehalliday (Jan 11, 2012)

I really hope you find them!


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Have you taken him to the vet to see if he’s microchipped? Also, if you haven’t done so already, you might want to contact your local Golden Retriever Rescue association. There’s a list here: Rescue Groups for Golden Retrievers listed by State. Good luck!


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry, just noticed that you did take him to the vet!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Is this him? 

have you seen this dog?


----------



## MelissaOhanneson (Mar 8, 2012)

I do have him posted on fidofinder.com.


----------



## MelissaOhanneson (Mar 8, 2012)

Here is the listing on fidofinder.com
Found Dog - Found Golden Retriever in Bakersfield, CA 93312 - Fido Finder


----------



## kadewhurst (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree with Sosoprano, I hope the vet checked for a chip since most people nowadays microchip their dogs. He is a very handsome dog, I hope you find his owner. Good luck


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for taking care of him and I hope you can find his owner.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

****LOST GOLDEN RETRIEVER*****

?


----------



## MelissaOhanneson (Mar 8, 2012)

In my original post it does say that no chip was found by the vet. We had to take him in because he had a hurt hind leg, scrapes on his face and cuts on top of his head. 
Found Dog - Found Golden Retriever in Bakersfield, CA 93312 - Fido Finder


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow what a cutie! Hope the owners see your add.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Check with your local police department to see if there were any traffic accidents in the area where somebody may have lost their dog. Animals in that kind of a frightening situation can run for miles before they settle back down and compose themselves.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I know your thought is based on his condition he may be better of remaining "lost"...but if he was in an accident, running scared and lost for a period of time, his rough look may be due to his time surviving on his own vice neglect of his owners. I would also post on craigs list, but don't post a picture, make sure the claiming owners can describe him


----------



## MelissaOhanneson (Mar 8, 2012)

My actual thought was someone may have stole him from his original owner. He was very scared and would hide when my hubby came in with work boots on. He hides under beds and he surely isn't a little guy. Lol. He is so loving with our children, I can't help think someone is missing him and would love to have him home with them. He has been through a lot and it could be because he has been on his own. I know if he were mine I would do anything to find him. I have him posted on cl. I didn't post pic or sex because I worried about the same problem. He is handsome and he belongs to someone, somewhere. Until they are found he will remain with us and have love, affection and a full belly.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gorgeous boy, thank you for taking care of him and trying to locate his family.

You can contact the Golden Retriever Rescues in your area and let them know you have found this boy. I use to help one of the GR Rescues in my state, we frequently had people contact us when a Golden was Lost or Found. 

You can also list him on the Lost/Found Pets of CA Facebook page and their website. Place ads on Craigslist too. 

Check with your area newspapers, most of them will let you place a Lost/Found ad free of charge. 

Notify your local Animal Control that you have found him too-most shelters do not require you to bring the dog into the shelter, but local/state ordinances usually require that you notify them when a dog is found. 

Have you contacted the Vets in your area?

Best of luck trying to locate his family and thank you again for caring for this boy.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Are you in a tourist area? I think a lot of pets go missing while on vacation with there family. Maybe contact the local hotels to see if any guests lost a dog.

Post on petfinder dot com, craigslist, facebook. Call up area vets. 

Hopefully maybe somebody on this forum knows of a lost dog.

Thanks for helping him.


----------



## MelissaOhanneson (Mar 8, 2012)

He is listed on all 3 sites.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Sounds like if no owner is found he was sent to you and your family for a reason that you are unaware of yet!!!!! I wouldn't mind finding a beauty like him!!!


----------



## MelissaOhanneson (Mar 8, 2012)

I agree! We lost our Golden retriever "Fozzy" 2 years ago. Even if we only have him for a little while, he is a wonderful reminder of our boy. We love "Jackson"(thats what we call him) already. It's hard not to love him.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

MelissaOhanneson said:


> He is so loving with our children, I can't help think someone is missing him and would love to have him home with them. He has been through a lot and it could be because he has been on his own. I know if he were mine I would do anything to find him. I have him posted on cl. I didn't post pic or sex because I worried about the same problem. He is handsome and he belongs to someone, somewhere. Until they are found he will remain with us and have love, affection and a full belly.


Just wanted to say this is how my first Golden came to be, she started it all. I never turned her into a dog pound, took it upon myself to do the right thing and find the owner. I tried everything, I mean everything, no one ever came forward. Best thing that ever happened to me. I think you just might have another Golden  Fate works in strange ways.


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

I shared this information with a fellow dog lover friend of mine who lives in CA- she has shared it with all her friends too. So good of you to take care of this pup!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Did you give your information to the Animal shelter, for owner to get in contact with you?


----------



## MelissaOhanneson (Mar 8, 2012)

I have contacted several shelters. I didn't know what to do at first. They suggested I leave him there. No way!! I couldn't live with myself if I left him there terrified. I told the shelters to contact me.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> Just wanted to say this is how my first Golden came to be, she started it all. I never turned her into a dog pound, took it upon myself to do the right thing and find the owner. I tried everything, I mean everything, no one ever came forward. Best thing that ever happened to me. I think you just might have another Golden  Fate works in strange ways.


that's how I got my first boy too! He was quite a senior (vet said 14ish) and made me fall in love with the breed and yep -it was the best thing to happen to me too.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Did you see Megora's post? He looks a lot like that dog in the pictures that she posted.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> Did you see Megora's post? He looks a lot like that dog in the pictures that she posted.


He would have had to hitch a ride to get to Bakersfield. That's a long ways away.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

MelissaOhanneson said:


> In my original post it does say that no chip was found by the vet. We had to take him in because he had a hurt hind leg, scrapes on his face and cuts on top of his head.
> Found Dog - Found Golden Retriever in Bakersfield, CA 93312 - Fido Finder


Your post does not say anything about a chip, I went back and read it 3 times. LOL 



> Hello all,
> I'm looking for a little help in finding the owner of this beautiful Golden Retriever He is a creme color, unaltered, very well behaived, loves children. The vet believes he is about 1 1/2. He is very playful. We adore him and I know his owner must miss him. He was pretty beat up when we found him but is doing well and healing up nicely. I can't find it in my heart to send him to a shelter. I really want him to go home to his owner. I will keep him until they are found. If anyone knows anything, please don't hesitate to email me. I am a former owner of a goldie. I'm not sure how to upload photos. Please email me at [email protected]
> Found Dog - Found Golden Retriever in Bakersfield, CA 93312 - Fido Finder
> This is him!
> Wemiss have had him since February 6th, 2012


I really hope he is found, that link to the lost retriever shows they missed him around Feb 23, too late for this one, although they look so much alike. But then if I lost Bayne I would think he was him.... looks so much like him too.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Obviously, I would fail a geography test about California! :wavey:

But stranger things have happened! That didn't come out right but you get my drift....



Wyatt's mommy said:


> He would have had to hitch a ride to get to Bakersfield. That's a long ways away.


----------



## MelissaOhanneson (Mar 8, 2012)

Penny's Mom said:


> Did you see Megora's post? He looks a lot like that dog in the pictures that she posted.


I did see that post. I also seen it posted on Craigslist. I have checked every Craigslist town listed in California. I have contacted a person who's dog looked similar. It was post in 2008, just in case the vet was off on the age. 
He is happy here. That's what matters until his family is found. Thanks everyone that has reposted for me. I know his owner will apperciate it too. 

NO CHIP WAS DETECTED.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Deb_Bayne said:


> But then if I lost Bayne I would think he was him.... looks so much like him too.


Looks alot like my Wyatt too, I actually had to take a second look lol!



Penny's Mom said:


> Obviously, I would fail a geography test about California! :wavey:
> 
> But stranger things have happened! That didn't come out right but you get my drift....


LOL! Well after I posted that I thought he could have gotten dognapped and dumped.....so yes you are right, stranger things have and can happen


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> He would have had to hitch a ride to get to Bakersfield. That's a long ways away.


One thing to keep in mind is that dogs do travel long distances.... with the help of people or not. It happens.


----------

